# Attenzione!



## friedfrog

sto traducendo un manuale di istruzioni per l'inserimento dati in un programma operativo aziendale. la frase in questione è la seguente:

"Attenzione, la stampa verrà prodotta solo dopo essere usciti con F3"

In questo caso la traduzione di "attenzione" con Warning non mi sembra appropriata, dato che warning presuppone l' avviso di un pericolo imminente; secondo voi si possono usare Attention o Notice in questo caso?


----------



## sabrinita85

Io penso che "Attention, please." possa andare bene.


----------



## mrg

sabrinita85 said:


> Io penso che "Attention, please." possa andare bene.



Anche secondo me, si vede sempre in questo contesto.


----------



## ElaineG

Or "Please note that ..."


----------



## lizlyons

"Please note" is more common than "Attention, please".


----------



## 'sya

What about "warn"?


----------



## alessab

Come posso tradurre "Attenzione!"  ?

O meglio: che differenza c'è tra "be careful", "warning", "caution", "pay attention" o altre che possono venirvi in mente?

saluti e grazie!


How is it possible to translate "Attenzione!"  ?

Better: what's the difference among "be careful", "warning", "caution", "pay attention" or others that can occure?

saluti e grazie!


----------



## Lello4ever

Lo puoi tradurre ancora come "Watch out" e "look out"

Caution è più per cartelli e avvisi.


----------



## Einstein

"Please note" is the best, when we're not talking about a danger.

Please note that we say "difference between" even when there are more than two objects, concepts etc. "Dfference among" doesn't sound right.


----------



## anghiarese

'Difference among (amongst BE)" sounds fine to me. "Difference between" is far more commonly used.


----------



## L'equilibrista

mi aggancio a questa domanda, dato che ho lo stesso problema.


Devo tradurre in inglese, in ambito informatico:

"Attenzione! La vecchia password non è valida!"


Qual è la soluzione migliore?
grazie,
Pierluigi


----------



## micumicu

In un sito web c'è scritto

"Attenzione! Non è possibile inserire la vostra foto!"

La parola attenzione va tradotta con ATTENTION o con CAREFUL?

Grazie!


----------



## Sovi

Direi ATTENTION ... careful mi suonerebbe più come "cauto"
Però per dire di fare attenzione al gradino si dice "mind the step"... non so se ha un'applicazione in questo caso...
Ciao


----------



## micumicu

Grazie! No allora attention va bene!


----------



## DavideV

La traduzione migliore secondo me sarebbe "warning".


----------



## micumicu

WARNING! It is not possible to input your picture"......
così va bene?


----------



## mosquitoinasequindress

Ciao,
cosa ne dici di "WARNING ! It is not possible to _add_ your picture"
In genere uso _input_ in un contesto diverso (segnali elettrici e cose vari) ma può darsi che vada bene anche qui', il mio è solo un suggerimento.
bye !


----------



## DavideV

No, "input" non va bene. "Add" è la soluzione giusta, come ti ha suggerito mosquitoeccetera


----------



## Bauno

Volendo andare fino in fondo, su un sito anglo si troverebbe probabilmente:
"Warning: your picture can not be added"


----------



## domdomy

Riapro questo thread per un consiglio.
Nel manuale di un macchinario  industriale, subito dopo una tabella di dati, c'è scritto: "Attenzione:  non superare i limiti di funzionamento indicati in tabella."

Il mio dubbio è solo su *attenzione*. Io avevo in mente *attention* oppure *important*, ma vi prego d'illuminarmi


----------



## You little ripper!

domdomy said:


> Riapro questo thread per un consiglio.
> Nel manuale di un macchinario  industriale, subito dopo una tabella di dati, c'è scritto: "Attenzione:  non superare i limiti di funzionamento indicati in tabella."
> 
> Il mio dubbio è solo su *attenzione*. Io avevo in mente *attention* oppure *important*, ma vi prego d'illuminarmi


_*Warning*: Do not.........._


----------



## Blackman

Be', questo sembra proprio l'esempio giusto per _warning/caution.

_


domdomy said:


> Riapro questo thread per un consiglio.
> Nel manuale di un macchinario industriale, subito dopo una tabella di dati, c'è scritto: "Attenzione: non superare i limiti di funzionamento indicati in tabella."
> 
> Il mio dubbio è solo su *attenzione*. Io avevo in mente *attention* oppure *important*, ma vi prego d'illuminarmi


----------



## You little ripper!

Blackman said:


> Be', questo sembra proprio l'esempio giusto per _warning/caution.
> 
> _


 

I think I prefer 'caution'.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Charles Costante said:


> I think I prefer 'caution'.



 and I can confirm that different technical manuals I've translated so far actually say "Caution" whenever a safety issue is to be highlighted


----------



## You little ripper!

Anja.Ann said:


> and I can confirm that different technical manuals I've translated so far actually say "Caution" whenever a safety issue is to be highlighted


Ann, I think the level of danger has a lot to do with which word is used. In my experience (in Australia) 'warning' is stronger than 'caution'. But it could be different in other English-speaking countries.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Grazie mille Charlie! 

That's very interesting and you are right: it'd be important to know how to use this kind of notes usually appearing in both Operator's Manuals and Technical Manuals (Installation, Adjustments, Troubleshooting).

I normally find "Attention" (possible safety issue) "Warning" (safety issue) "Caution" (major safety issue) ... quite difficult to discern ... but I think this kind of differentiation may be related to a sort of internal jargon adopted by the engineers working with this company  

Grazie, Charlie, takecare


----------



## alfabeta

I'd just like to add another option into the mix for those searching for a solution to "Attenzione!" in the context of a website. "*Error*" is a great alternative to "Please note" and "Warning." i.e.:

"Error: We were unable to process your payment."

Ciao for now!


----------



## Azazel81

Hi Guys,

I'm bringing this up, because I believe my context is slightly (yet significantly) different from the above ones and I don't know what the best translation for "Attenzione!" would be.

I'm translating a price list, and at some point - among the accessories of a piece of equipment - there's a note saying:

"Attenzione! potenza minima richiesta: 10 kW"

"Please note..." and "Attention!" don't sound quite right to me (but maybe they do to natives...?)
I wouldn't use "Warning!" or "Beware!" either, since there's no real danger or threat implied.

"Be careful" doesn't quite convince me... So, I'm frankly at a loss here.

What would you guys say here?
Thank you all in advance.

EDIT: what if I used a simple "NB: ..."? or a "Important! ..."


----------



## King Crimson

Waiting for native speakers...

I think in this case we could use one of the options suggested in the OP, that is "Notice", such as:
"Important Notice - Minimum required power: 10 kW"


----------



## You little ripper!

A lot of manuals simply use the word 'note'.

NOTE: Minimum power required is 10 kW


----------



## Einstein

I agree with YLR: "Note". Also "NB" and "Important" are fine.

I would exclude "Warning" and "Caution" because there is no danger in giving too little power; the device simply will not work.
Not "Notice", because a notice is something displayed in a public place.
To me, "Attention!" suggests a military command like "Present arms!"
"Attention please!" sounds like the beginning of a public announcement in an airport/station.
"Be careful" I would say to a friend. I wouldn't expect to see it in writing.


----------



## Azazel81

Perfect! Thank you so much, guys.


----------



## King Crimson

I was having a look at a Site Planning Manual for a control system - from a US Vendor, which uses the following standard symbols (and descriptions):

*ATTENTION *- Notes inform the reader about information that is required, but not immediately evident
*CAUTION *- Cautions tell the user that damage may occur to the equipment if proper care is not exercised
*WARNING *- Warnings tell the reader that potential personal harm or serious economic loss may happen if instructions are not followed

While the above is obviously not to be taken as a universal classification, it may be used as a guideline in similar cases. So, in a situation like the one described by Azazel, "ATTENTION" would have been used. Just to put things in context, an instance of "ATTENTION" used in this manual reads:

"To avoid electrical noise problems in the system, observe the power cable(s) to signal cable(s) separation rules discussed in..."



> ATTENTION - The symbol ATTENTION is to be used without exclamation mark, as ATTENTION! would sound  - as Einstein pointed out - like a military command


----------



## Azazel81

King Crimson said:


> I was having a look at a Site Planning Manual for a control system - from a US Vendor, which uses the following standard symbols (and descriptions):
> 
> *ATTENTION *- Notes inform the reader about information that is required, but not immediately evident
> *CAUTION *- Cautions tell the user that damage may occur to the equipment if proper care is not exercised
> *WARNING *- Warnings tell the reader that potential personal harm or serious economic loss may happen if instructions are not followed
> 
> While the above is obviously not to be taken as a universal classification, it may be used as a guideline in similar cases. So, in a situation like the one described by Azazel, "ATTENTION" would have been used. Just to put things in context, an instance of "ATTENTION" used in this manual reads:
> 
> "To avoid electrical noise problems in the system, observe the power cable(s) to signal cable(s) separation rules discussed in..."



Thank you KC.
That was very helpful. 
Have a nice day.


----------

